# Is this a stupid question? -How can I calm my Springer down?



## wishaway (11 July 2010)

I have a 9 month old working Springer bitch, she isn't naughty but just does not tire... ever! Is there anything I can do to get her to drop her speed sometimes to 90mph rather than 110!??


----------



## Brownmare (11 July 2010)

Refer to post on backpacks & lead weights 

But seriously, she's a springer! You are doomed


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 July 2010)

Nothing to say really..............

I think they drop to 90moh when they are about 4............


----------



## Spudlet (11 July 2010)

You are doomed. Doooomed I say! Doooooooooooooooomed!

Plenty of mental stimulation will help, give that brain something to do. You could try gundog training which will help to channel all those instincts and all that energy, even if you never want to go to a shoot, the dummy exercises are still fun and can easily be incorporated into a walk.

You are still doomed, but at least it will be fun in the process


----------



## wishaway (11 July 2010)

Oh god she really is nuts I hoped she'd slow to a gallop once she had grown out of the puppy madness. Spudlet sounds like I need to join your Support Group!!


----------



## Ravenwood (11 July 2010)

What do you feed her?

Is there a chance that you could cut down on the protein content in her food?  Dr John's Silver has one of the lowest protein contents for working dogs (I think - very happy to be corrected!)  useful as a maintenance during the summer when they are not working but seeing as she only 9 months old this would have to be considered very carefully.

My springer is 5 years old, he can go for a ten mile hack with me (he does about 20!), get home and then immediately spend hours playing with the puppy, chasing each other round the garden!

They are a very energetic breed and require an awful lot of exercise and stimulation


----------



## CAYLA (12 July 2010)

A pack pack is not a bad idea, our pointer could easily run a good 10 mile hunting, then go for a swim and then go back out for another 2 10 miles runs as we do 3 dog walks a day, he would basically run the length and breadth of the crop fiels whislt the lurcher played in the middle around us, it was never an issues that he never tired cos he is very calm and well behaved indoors and has fab manners, no he is not manic, he jsut likes to scent and hunt, so we got a back pack for him, more because I felt he needed to feel tired, and it woked fab, a young spaniel has alot of energy to burn could you not jsut get another to help, nothing burns the energy of a dog like another dog otherwise get your self a bike


----------



## wishaway (12 July 2010)

She is fed Asda puppy eat and dry food but is slowly getting on to adult food although I'm concerned about doing this too soon in case she doesn't get all the nutrition she needs.


----------



## Puppy (12 July 2010)

Valium!


----------



## CAYLA (12 July 2010)

wishaway said:



			She is fed Asda puppy eat and dry food but is slowly getting on to adult food although I'm concerned about doing this too soon in case she doesn't get all the nutrition she needs.
		
Click to expand...


I would take a look at the ingredients and go for a better quality food with less additives, I have never looke at the content of asda food but it's probably not great.


----------



## Vizslak (12 July 2010)

wishaway said:



			She is fed Asda puppy eat and dry food but is slowly getting on to adult food although I'm concerned about doing this too soon in case she doesn't get all the nutrition she needs.
		
Click to expand...

I have not seen what is in asda puppy food but I am making an educated guess that this is probably the equivilent of feeding a child blue smarties! I would recommend a change in diet, I think you may be pleasantly suprised at the difference in her!


----------



## kirstyhen (12 July 2010)

Definately get her off Asda dog food! I have a nutty springer, he is 2 and no different now to how he was at 9 months, however he contains it a lot more than he used to because he knows he has to stay in closer.
The mental work of him having to concentrate on me, tires him out just as much as running around like a loony for 2 hours.
Definately look into Gundog training her, getting her to quarter as you walk her will mean she slows down to cover the scent properly and will keep her in nice a close, turning back in forth in front of you, and use a lot of energy as she has to concentrate on you.

The thing with a working bred Spaniel is that even when they are knackered they will still keep going at warp speed, so jusr tiring her out is never going to slow her down.


----------



## wishaway (12 July 2010)

I've just got some Gelert Country Choice adult dog meat, the content is 10% protein, 6% oil, 1% fibre, 2% ash, 80% moisture 1,000iu/kg Vit A, 100iu/kg Vitamin D3, 10mg/kg Vitamin E, Copper 3mg/kg does this sound ok?


----------



## kirstyhen (12 July 2010)

10% Protein seems very low to me, for a pup that is still growing. Maybe I'm wrong though. I'd have thought you need to look around the 19% mark for her age.

ETA - If it's just meat, then don't waste your time - it'll cost a fortune to feed her enough as it's basically water, and her teeth will look awful after a while!


----------



## soloabe (12 July 2010)

I would not worry to much about the protien. But that is to low in the food you are feeding and thats also not a very good food.

How about feeding James Wellbeloved or skinners?


----------



## soloabe (12 July 2010)

Also how much are you exercising and training her everyday?


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 July 2010)

My dog is on a low protein diet and it is 19%!

Think about it - a tin of MEAT with 10% protein?!

Although I agree, the list of ingredients is not a gospel truth.


----------



## kirstyhen (12 July 2010)

I have to say, I agree with Katielou. Otto's food is 40% crude protein and it has made jot all difference to his energy levels, he would be high energy if you fed him on dry bread and water. In fact if anything he is far more chilled out.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 July 2010)

Lord, I feel your pain! I have 2 litter mates and they have just turned 7 with no signs of slowing down, God help us. Doomed, I tell you, doomed!

They are very energetic but they were quite well-trained in the basics of heeling, retrieve, stand , walk on, come in etc as babies and this really helped. They responded well to routine and won't move on a walk until given the right command. 

They are not perfect and still need reminding with the 'monster' voice occasionally but they have a routine of morning walk (and will pester til they get it) then they know that's it. They're both on restricted exercise due to arthritis (not from a puppy farm, I hasten to add, but the parents were quite likely overbred as the area where we went to get them is heaving with Springers) unfortunately and if they weren't, I would still be doing the 10 mile walk they used to do. 

I see no signs of them calming down, but once they've been out, that's it, calm for the rest of the day and allowed to play and run in the garden ad lib due to the dog flap. Maybe establish a strong routine, therefore.

I'd definitely be feeding the best dog food you can afford as nutrition is so important for the future. Mine do play with each other and this takes the edge off, so perhaps a second dog would help the situation? I'd also be careful about over exercising as even if she seems too full of energy, you need to watch her joints at this age.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## wishaway (12 July 2010)

Hi thanks for all the advice, I will trundle off to get some new food to introduce slowly from tomorrow. What do you all recommend then, is James Wellbeloved the best? I have had to be slightly careful with her exercise as I stood on her foot when she was very small and although there were no signs of injury on the xrays she would often limp after walks and sometimes put no weight on it! The vet thought it might just be muscle damage. She seems fine again now and doesn't suffer after walks now.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (12 July 2010)

See if you can get Skinners - it is for working dogs and there are a few varieties so you will find something that suits but they are all good quality and are cheaper then James Wellbeloved. I think most feed merchants stock it. Their hypoallergenic version (same as JWB) is half the price of JWB.


----------



## Spudlet (12 July 2010)

Henry has Skinners Field and Trial, which is 20% protein, not sure if it would suit a puppy though? They do puppy food which is 27% protein http://www.skinnerspetfoods.co.uk/products/Skinner-s-Products/Puppy---Junior/

I would be looking to exercise her mind, start teaching her new tricks, like finding things by name - you could teach her to find your boots, then the lead, before you go out.

Do look into gundog training, I really rate it after seeing the change it is bringing about in Henry If you are in Norfolk or Suffolk, I can recommend a seriously good trainer


----------



## ottodyl1 (12 July 2010)

slinkyunicorn said:



			Nothing to say really..............

I think they drop to 90moh when they are about 4............

Click to expand...

Fraid not! At least mine hasn't yet!  I've been told it's nearer 10!!!


----------



## wishaway (12 July 2010)

Hi Spudlet I am currently in Lancashire but moving to North Yorkshire in next few weeks. I have put a post up to try to find a dog sitter or walker for when I am out at work in the day. There's a basic gundog course starting at beginning of September 30 miles away so thats hopefully an option if my partner and I have time with starting a new job as well!


----------



## wishaway (12 July 2010)

I've just been looking on Skinners website and the Field and Trial food is almost half the price of the normal Skinners dog food do you know why that is? I can see there's no VAT on the Field and Trial but wondered if it wasn't as good?


----------



## Spudlet (12 July 2010)

If it wasn't as good, I wouldn't feed it


----------



## wishaway (12 July 2010)

Hi Spudlet sorry I wasn't saying it was no good just wondered what the difference was between their Field and Trail and their normal dog food.


----------

